# 2018 diesel 9 speed auto transmission will not shift



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Can you get a complete computer scan to see if there are any transmission DTCs in the ECU for the transmission? That behaviour certainly seems like something that would trigger a DTC, a standard OBD 2 scan won't see it, a more comprehensive scan like AutoEnginutiy or the OEM tool if you can get one would be needed, or of course the dealership.. which I'd hope would have done so with the flush... but there's no certainty they'll do any more than needed.. you might have to ask.


----------



## Arhodes_84 (Jul 9, 2020)

MRO1791 said:


> Can you get a complete computer scan to see if there are any transmission DTCs in the ECU for the transmission? That behaviour certainly seems like something that would trigger a DTC, a standard OBD 2 scan won't see it, a more comprehensive scan like AutoEnginutiy or the OEM tool if you can get one would be needed, or of course the dealership.. which I'd hope would have done so with the flush... but there's no certainty they'll do any more than needed.. you might have to ask.





MRO1791 said:


> Can you get a complete computer scan to see if there are any transmission DTCs in the ECU for the transmission? That behaviour certainly seems like something that would trigger a DTC, a standard OBD 2 scan won't see it, a more comprehensive scan like AutoEnginutiy or the OEM tool if you can get one would be needed, or of course the dealership.. which I'd hope would have done so with the flush... but there's no certainty they'll do any more than needed.. you might have to ask.


I don’t have a scanner or anything like that. The dealership did not do a scan for me. Can I obtain one of those scanners you are talking about? Also, what is a DTC (diagnostic transmission code?) I can have the transmission diagnosed by the dealer for 70 bucks. But if I am going to have these issues going forth would it be worth my time to purchase one of those scanners?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Arhodes_84 said:


> I don’t have a scanner or anything like that. The dealership did not do a scan for me. Can I obtain one of those scanners you are talking about? Also, what is a DTC (diagnostic transmission code?) I can have the transmission diagnosed by the dealer for 70 bucks. But if I am going to have these issues going forth would it be worth my time to purchase one of those scanners?


DTC = Diagnostic Trouble Code. Any computer on the network can generate and store various DTCs that help find and fix problems on the car. Any OBD2 tool will read anything related to emmissions, as required by federal law, but the OEMs can have many other codes withing the ECUs (Equipment Control Units, or computers) that you can't see with a generic OBD2 scanner. Then you have actiations and other service items, like ABS actuations and brake bleed proceedures that need a capable tool to perform. 

I would say if you plan to keep the car for a long time, and if you do your own work, then yes the scan tool is worth the cost. With only a few uses and it has paid for itself. One option is AutoEnginuity. You would need the GM enhancment to scan the TCM module. 









Home - autoenginuity







www.autoenginuity.com





Having said that, I recently purchased a tool from my Dodge Truck that does literally everything the dealer can do for just over $100, including a ECU flash (that needs a subscription, but they have 1, 3 and 7 day options at reasoable cost). The tool can also do full functions other than flash in offline mode without a subscription. Funny thing about that tool, it has a made in USA sticker, but it was shipped from China.. go figure.. that and the instructions are in very poor english, but I got it to work, and it works very well. Now that tool is for FCA/Chrysler, but I found what appears to be the GM equivilant. I'm going to order this one and see how it goes. 






Amazon.com: VXDIAG VCX Nano GDS2 And Tech2Win Diagnostic Tool Compatible For GM/OPEL With Global Diagnostic System GDS & GDS2: Automotive


Buy VXDIAG VCX Nano GDS2 And Tech2Win Diagnostic Tool Compatible For GM/OPEL With Global Diagnostic System GDS & GDS2: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com





One thing these tools let you do that the AutoEnginuity does not is to do an ReFlash of the ECUs, think of that as reinstaling the operating system on a computer. There are times when that is tried to fix a glitch in the ECU that is having problems, and the OEMs often come out with later revisions to the original software the need a reflash to get up to date. 

Now you'll need a Laptop to install the software and run the tool, and ironically I had one older laptop that was a near ideal fit, as the Chrysler tool needs a Windows 7 computer, yep, they are that out of date!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Not too long ago until 2016, that would have been a warranty claim. Buick just cut their Warranty for 2020


----------



## Arhodes_84 (Jul 9, 2020)

MRO1791 said:


> DTC = Diagnostic Trouble Code. Any computer on the network can generate and store various DTCs that help find and fix problems on the car. Any OBD2 tool will read anything related to emmissions, as required by federal law, but the OEMs can have many other codes withing the ECUs (Equipment Control Units, or computers) that you can't see with a generic OBD2 scanner. Then you have actiations and other service items, like ABS actuations and brake bleed proceedures that need a capable tool to perform.
> 
> I would say if you plan to keep the car for a long time, and if you do your own work, then yes the scan tool is worth the cost. With only a few uses and it has paid for itself. One option is AutoEnginuity. You would need the GM enhancment to scan the TCM module.
> 
> ...


Makes sense let me know how the GM tool goes!


----------



## Arhodes_84 (Jul 9, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Not too long ago until 2016, that would have been a warranty claim. Buick just cut their Warranty for 2020


My warranty went out at 60K, go figure 20K outside the warranty and it starts acting up.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

I can vouch for the VCX Nano. Is it straightforward or for the faint-of-heart? No to both. That said, in the right hands, it's a fantastic device and even gets you unlimited access to Tech2Win (for older GM vehicles) and GDS2 (which you'll need to interface with your Cruze). However, programming is still pay-to-play. It will be the cheapest route for a scanner that practically does all the same functions as the factory tool. Long as you have a Windows 10 laptop, you're set.


----------



## Arhodes_84 (Jul 9, 2020)

Alright so I took the car to the dealership to have it diagnosed. They told me I have "low line pressure due to internal hydraulic failure." They said the transmission needed to be replaced and quoted me $5000 to replace the transmission. So, I went home and scanned it with my OBD II reader and got a couple codes off of it. One of the codes was P0700 "Trans control sys malfunction" and the other was P2817 "Pressure control solenoid H Perf. or stuck off." My next question is, would the H solenoid failing cause low pressure?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Arhodes_84 said:


> Alright so I took the car to the dealership to have it diagnosed. They told me I have "low line pressure due to internal hydraulic failure." They said the transmission needed to be replaced and quoted me $5000 to replace the transmission. So, I went home and scanned it with my OBD II reader and got a couple codes off of it. One of the codes was P0700 "Trans control sys malfunction" and the other was P2817 "Pressure control solenoid H Perf. or stuck off." My next question is, would the H solenoid failing cause low pressure?


Yep, that's what happened to mine. Couple threads below yours I started a thread about my transmission. Just had a new one put in under warranty about 500 miles ago.


----------



## Arhodes_84 (Jul 9, 2020)

Iamantman said:


> Yep, that's what happened to mine. Couple threads below yours I started a thread about my transmission. Just had a new one put in under warranty about 500 miles ago.


How many miles were on your car?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

20k. Just a fluke thing apparently. In general the gen2's have been much more reliable cars but from talking to the service writers at the dealer when I had my work done they said it wasn't unheard of either. There was one other guy with a 2018 cruze there having transmission work done too and the only reason I know that is because they mixed up our cars one time I called and I almost lost it after waiting a month to get my car back haha.

Basically a clutch plate failed in the car which broke, then contaminated the fluid, then a solenoid failed, then the pump failed, then the transmission died. They said they dug about half way into it before calling GM to confirm a full replacement.


----------



## Arhodes_84 (Jul 9, 2020)

Iamantman said:


> 20k. Just a fluke thing apparently. In general the gen2's have been much more reliable cars but from talking to the service writers at the dealer when I had my work done they said it wasn't unheard of either. There was one other guy with a 2018 cruze there having transmission work done too and the only reason I know that is because they mixed up our cars one time I called and I almost lost it after waiting a month to get my car back haha.
> 
> Basically a clutch plate failed in the car which broke, then contaminated the fluid, then a solenoid failed, then the pump failed, then the transmission died. They said they dug about half way into it before calling GM to confirm a full replacement.


I guess it’s more common than we think.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

nathanroe72 said:


> I can vouch for the VCX Nano. Is it straightforward or for the faint-of-heart? No to both. That said, in the right hands, it's a fantastic device and even gets you unlimited access to Tech2Win (for older GM vehicles) and GDS2 (which you'll need to interface with your Cruze). However, programming is still pay-to-play. It will be the cheapest route for a scanner that practically does all the same functions as the factory tool. Long as you have a Windows 10 laptop, you're set.


Thanks for the information. The one I orded said it needed Windows 7 64 bit for the GDS2 program. The Tech2Win appearantly needs a 32 bit operating system. I plan to use the same laptop I have that worked for the FCA wiTech tool, that needed to be windows 7, and I'm running 64bit.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Arhodes_84 said:


> Alright so I took the car to the dealership to have it diagnosed. They told me I have "low line pressure due to internal hydraulic failure." They said the transmission needed to be replaced and quoted me $5000 to replace the transmission. So, I went home and scanned it with my OBD II reader and got a couple codes off of it. One of the codes was P0700 "Trans control sys malfunction" and the other was P2817 "Pressure control solenoid H Perf. or stuck off." My next question is, would the H solenoid failing cause low pressure?


Ouch.. that is an expensive repair. I'd look to see if it's possible to get it done at an independent transmission shop and compare the price. Based on the other posts with a similar failure, it seems unlikely it is just the solenoid, but if it were that would likely be much easier. 

Did you have original fluid in when you started to have issues? I'm wondering if a much earlier fluid change interval might not be a good idea on this transmission. Certainly was for the Gen 1 Diesel AISIN transmission with the bogus "lifetime fill" AW-1 special fluid that looked like tar at about 45K miles.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

MRO1791 said:


> Thanks for the information. The one I orded said it needed Windows 7 64 bit for the GDS2 program. The Tech2Win appearantly needs a 32 bit operating system. I plan to use the same laptop I have that worked for the FCA wiTech tool, that needed to be windows 7, and I'm running 64bit.


You can use Windows 7 as well, but GM won't provide any support unless you're using Windows 10. I run Windows 10 on my laptop and use a Windows 7 32-bit in a VM for Tech2Win. However, if you don't plan on interfacing with an older Silverado, Cobalt, Traverse, etc. don't worry about Tech2Win. This chart shows what models and what years switched over to GDS2: https://gsi.ext.gm.com/userguides/GDS2_Supported_Vehicles.pdf


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

nathanroe72 said:


> You can use Windows 7 as well, but GM won't provide any support unless you're using Windows 10. I run Windows 10 on my laptop and use a Windows 7 32-bit in a VM for Tech2Win. However, if you don't plan on interfacing with an older Silverado, Cobalt, Traverse, etc. don't worry about Tech2Win. This chart shows what models and what years switched over to GDS2: https://gsi.ext.gm.com/userguides/GDS2_Supported_Vehicles.pdf


They are talking about a pirated illegal thing. So who knows.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would definitely recommend changing the fluid every 30-35k miles on the 9 speed auto. Cheap insurance. My fluid was quite dirty at 30k miles.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> They are talking about a pirated illegal thing. So who knows.


Interesting, if it is pirated and illegal, it's not clear from anything when buying it.. and the wiTech connects to the FCA site for the ECU flash, of course you have to pay the subscription to the OEM.. perhaps they don't care as long as they can control access to the tech information from the website, and it requires a subscription so they get paid.. I'm assuming the same is true for GM, though have yet to try it out.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Interesting, if it is pirated and illegal, it's not clear from anything when buying it.. and the wiTech connects to the FCA site for the ECU flash, of course you have to pay the subscription to the OEM.. perhaps they don't care as long as they can control access to the tech information from the website, and it requires a subscription so they get paid.. I'm assuming the same is true for GM, though have yet to try it out.


I don’t think the device itself is bad but the people who sell it generally package it with pirated cds.

The real GM software costs money...


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah, I should clarify that if you use the provided 'software' (whether from the included disc or from VCX's website), it has been 'pirated' or 'cracked' as the software doesn't expire for like 10 years. That being said, you SHOULD go the route of going through ACDelco Technical Delivery Service (acdelcotds.com) and paying/renewing for a valid software license. Tech2Win and GDS2 are only like $55 USD each for a 3-day license (give or take) and there are longer subscriptions available. The barrier for entry isn't that expensive. Both paid versions of Tech2Win and GDS2 through TDS will work with the VCX nano just the same. The DIY'ers (like me) still have to pay to play if you want to do it the right way. It's the same deal with the clone Tech2 handhelds and clone MDI units that you'll find on sites like Ebay and Alibaba. Well, probably not now with the whole pandemic, but you get my point. 

Still, for the shade tree mechanic, the nano (from a hardware perspective) will give you the best bang for your buck. GM is will be requiring the MDI2 moving forward with Global B vehicles. Will VCX be able to make the nano work with future models? Maybe, maybe not, who knows. We will have to see how the future plays out. The MDI2 is a nice piece of kit, with nice some improvements over the original MDI. You can snag a legit MDI2 off Amazon for $900 bucks if you prefer. 

*Disclaimer*: I am not a lawyer and everything I write here should not be construed as advice or security. I assume no responsibility or liability for any errors or omissions. Please seek appropriate counsel.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

nathanroe72 said:


> Yeah, I should clarify that if you use the provided 'software' (whether from the included disc or from VCX's website), it has been 'pirated' or 'cracked' as the software doesn't expire for like 10 years. That being said, you SHOULD go the route of going through ACDelco Technical Delivery Service (acdelcotds.com) and paying/renewing for a valid software license. Tech2Win and GDS2 are only like $55 USD each for a 3-day license (give or take) and there are longer subscriptions available. The barrier for entry isn't that expensive. Both paid versions of Tech2Win and GDS2 through TDS will work with the VCX nano just the same. The DIY'ers (like me) still have to pay to play if you want to do it the right way. It's the same deal with the clone Tech2 handhelds and clone MDI units that you'll find on sites like Ebay and Alibaba. Well, probably not now with the whole pandemic, but you get my point.
> 
> Still, for the shade tree mechanic, the nano (from a hardware perspective) will give you the best bang for your buck. GM is will be requiring the MDI2 moving forward with Global B vehicles. Will VCX be able to make the nano work with future models? Maybe, maybe not, who knows. We will have to see how the future plays out. The MDI2 is a nice piece of kit, with nice some improvements over the original MDI. You can snag a legit MDI2 off Amazon for $900 bucks if you prefer.
> 
> *Disclaimer*: I am not a lawyer and everything I write here should not be construed as advice or security. I assume no responsibility or liability for any errors or omissions. Please seek appropriate counsel.



Allow me to make an accurate representation of IP Law.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

nathanroe72 said:


> Yeah, I should clarify that if you use the provided 'software' (whether from the included disc or from VCX's website), it has been 'pirated' or 'cracked' as the software doesn't expire for like 10 years. That being said, you SHOULD go the route of going through ACDelco Technical Delivery Service (acdelcotds.com) and paying/renewing for a valid software license. Tech2Win and GDS2 are only like $55 USD each for a 3-day license (give or take) and there are longer subscriptions available. The barrier for entry isn't that expensive. Both paid versions of Tech2Win and GDS2 through TDS will work with the VCX nano just the same. The DIY'ers (like me) still have to pay to play if you want to do it the right way. It's the same deal with the clone Tech2 handhelds and clone MDI units that you'll find on sites like Ebay and Alibaba. Well, probably not now with the whole pandemic, but you get my point.
> 
> Still, for the shade tree mechanic, the nano (from a hardware perspective) will give you the best bang for your buck. GM is will be requiring the MDI2 moving forward with Global B vehicles. Will VCX be able to make the nano work with future models? Maybe, maybe not, who knows. We will have to see how the future plays out. The MDI2 is a nice piece of kit, with nice some improvements over the original MDI. You can snag a legit MDI2 off Amazon for $900 bucks if you prefer.
> 
> *Disclaimer*: I am not a lawyer and everything I write here should not be construed as advice or security. I assume no responsibility or liability for any errors or omissions. Please seek appropriate counsel.


Thanks for the info, just got the device today, looking over the information. 

With the Chrysler wiTech tool, the Mopar Tech Authority subscription is needed to do a flash, and must be online to do so, but it also have an option to use the tool in off-line mode, which does not need an active subscription or internet connection. I'm wondering if this is something similar to that? I do plan to subscribe for a few days, annually, or when needed to verify the 4 GM cars have the latest updates, but mostly as they roll out of warranty coverage, one already is, another is getting close.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

MRO1791 said:


> Thanks for the info, just got the device today, looking over the information.
> 
> With the Chrysler wiTech tool, the Mopar Tech Authority subscription is needed to do a flash, and must be online to do so, but it also have an option to use the tool in off-line mode, which does not need an active subscription or internet connection. I'm wondering if this is something similar to that? I do plan to subscribe for a few days, annually, or when needed to verify the 4 GM cars have the latest updates, but mostly as they roll out of warranty coverage, one already is, another is getting close.


With GM, both the Tech2 and GDS2 can be used offline. However, to flash updates with SPS, you will need to be online.

If you go to the TIS site you can enter your VIN number and see the various calibrations on a per-module basis. For example, if you select Engine Control Module >> Programming >> Normal >> Complete History, it will show all various calibrations for the ECM. However, it's kind of a pain to do it that way. You can also launch SPS, complete the required steps for selecting your vehicle, select the module you want and compare calibrations that way. It will show the version you have installed currently and the calibration(s) you can update to.

Here is a good video showing you the process even though they use an Autel instead of the nano (the process is the same): 




GM recently pushed out an update that partially broke the J2534 wrapper installer. All you need to do is launch your browser as an administrator. When SPS launches, it will have admin rights and be able to install the wrapper.


----------



## Arhodes_84 (Jul 9, 2020)

Alright so i tore down my transmission and found the oring damaged on the "E" solenoid. However i am having a hard time finding a part number for that oring. Any suggestions?


----------



## Arhodes_84 (Jul 9, 2020)

MRO1791 said:


> Ouch.. that is an expensive repair. I'd look to see if it's possible to get it done at an independent transmission shop and compare the price. Based on the other posts with a similar failure, it seems unlikely it is just the solenoid, but if it were that would likely be much easier.
> 
> Did you have original fluid in when you started to have issues? I'm wondering if a much earlier fluid change interval might not be a good idea on this transmission. Certainly was for the Gen 1 Diesel AISIN transmission with the bogus "lifetime fill" AW-1 special fluid that looked like tar at about 45K miles.


i tore into the trans and found an oring that was damaged when they built it and it must have took this long to fail.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Any update


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Is this eBay seller offering legit access?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Arhodes_84 said:


> Alright so i tore down my transmission and found the oring damaged on the "E" solenoid. However i am having a hard time finding a part number for that oring. Any suggestions?
> View attachment 287961


How did you make out. I also have the p2017


Arhodes_84 said:


> Alright so i tore down my transmission and found the oring damaged on the "E" solenoid. However i am having a hard time finding a part number for that oring. Any suggestions?
> View attachment 287961


How did you make out. I also now have a p2817


----------



## Blkmagicturbo (Nov 25, 2021)

Arhodes_84 said:


> Alright so i tore down my transmission and found the oring damaged on the "E" solenoid. However i am having a hard time finding a part number for that oring. Any suggestions?
> View attachment 287961


I'm sure you already resolved this. I have a 2017 cruze diesel 9t50 auto, I've been getting solenoid h stuck off (it's same style as e) and guess what? Same problem my oring is toast, and so is the e one. Can you please share where you got the oring or what size. Thank!


----------

